# Makeover Prices in UK...?



## glam8babe (Jan 21, 2008)

How much do full face makeovers cost in the UK for MAC? im sure its about £25 or around there.

Also do you know any other brands that do good makeovers?  i want to get a few done this year from a few brands


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jan 22, 2008)

Yep its £25 for a MAC makeover/make up consultation - the money is then redeemable against any products.  

Not sure what other brands are worth trying... but check out Shu Uemera, Dior, Chanel, Benefit... depends on what kinda look u want hun. 

xxx


----------



## Mandypaul (Jan 23, 2008)

At my mac counter it is £40.00 :-( but it is redeemable against any products also. So if i am going to be spending that much money anyway it would be worth it.


----------



## Luceuk (Jan 27, 2008)

I think it's £25 at the House of Fraser at the Metro Centre. Well it was a few years ao when I left school, I was going to get my makeup done for my prom by MAC.


----------



## c00ki312 (Jan 29, 2008)

can you just ask for a makeover just 4 any reason or does it have to be special occasion?


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *c00ki312* 

 
_can you just ask for a makeover just 4 any reason or does it have to be special occasion?_

 
ofcourse you can!! ive seen some counters do lil ones for free like my friend wanted a new foundation from estee lauder and they tried it on her first to see if she liked it then she bought it [she was gonna buy it anyway though] but im not sure about full face make overs.  I know in the body shop they usually charge £15 but when it was prom alot of girls got it done free [they didnt look good though.. too much shimmer all over the face and clumpy lashes]


----------



## Jot (Jan 30, 2008)

You can get a makeover for £25 (that the price in fenwicks newcastle)
You can also get foundation tested on you for free (whole face) and if i've been unsure of a colour i've had demos of lipstick/glosses and blushes before.
Also you can get them to do a quick demo to show you how to wear some eye colours you are after. 
Basically don't take the p*ss. If you are going to buy something they are more than happy to help you in my experience but don't go looking to get your make up done for free that day sort of thing as that never works.


----------

